# Black Widows



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

I have lots of black widows around my house. Any recommendations on what is a good outdoor treatment to kill them and keep them away for a bit?


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

This is what I've been using and it seems to do the trick. You'd need a pump up sprayer.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_120711-446-...t+Control_4294857398_4294937087_?rpp=15$No=15


You could follow that up with some granules if you really wanted to smack 'em

lloyd


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

Well I picked up some of that stuff and sprayed it around. Hopefully all goes well. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

how'd it work? I'm guessing good. 

I think that product was a bifenthin product. works pretty well on insects and spiders. just keep it away from water, very bad for the fish.


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

It seemed like it killed every spider except for the black widows. I tried a different product called Demon WP. It seems to work pretty good. I still get them in the yard, but none on the house where I sprayed it. I didn't spray the whole yard. It says it is also very bad for fish.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Demon also works great to keep wasps from building nests. I had a problem with yellow jackets trying to build nests in an old storage shed. I sprayed the ceiling about year ago and now all I find are dead yellow jackets on the floor.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

a 4 year old post that has something a little more added to it because of a recent comment. I'm really glad i got to hear the result!!!


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

I had better results with the Demon WP. I still get the occasional black widow, but nothing like before.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I use Demin WP around my house and garage cause I get huge, brown spiders, maybe house spiders. I buy it cheaper thru Amazon then my local stores.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Capture the black widows, put them in little plastic cases and sell them on ebay.


----------

